# Τα γενετικώς τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 11, 2015)

(Συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15688-Ελλάδα-2015&p=245469&viewfull=1#post245469 )

Και να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου η εισαγωγή γενετικά τροποποιημένων τροφίμων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Και να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου η εισαγωγή γενετικά τροποποιημένων τροφίμων.


Γιατί;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί;


Ναι, γιατί; Η αντιπαράθεση γύρω από τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα μού θυμίζει το αντιεμβολιαστικό κίνημα. Γενετική τροποποίηση κάνει και η ίδια η φύση από διάφορα "ατυχήματα". Γιατί αυτά τα δεχόμαστε; Είναι θέλημα Θεού, ενώ όταν στο εργαστήριο ένας επιστήμονας καταφέρνει να φτιάξει κάποιο φυτό που θα είναι πιο ανθεκτικό στη Χ μάστιγα, ώστε να έχουν να φάνε τα εκατομμύρια των ανθρώπων που λιμοκτονούν στην Αφρική, είναι επέμβαση ανθρώπου, άρα εκ προοιμίου κάτι κακό; Μα ο άνθρωπος κάνει γενετική τροποποίηση μέσω της επιλεκτικής διασταύρωσης εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια.

Περισσότερα εδώ. http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Genetically_modified_food_controversies


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Ενώ γενικά αποδέχομαι τη λογική της στοχευμένης επιτάχυνσης που περιγράφει η Αλεξάνδρα υπάρχουν τρεις ισχυρές ενστάσεις που με προβληματίζουν:

(1) Τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το φυτό είναι στείρο (ο αγρότης δεν μπορεί να συγκεντρώσει σπόρο και να ξαναφυτέψει) με αποτέλεσμα την εξάρτησή του πλέον από τη βιομηχανία παραγωγής των σπόρων του γονιδίου (μέχρι εδώ, λες έστω, είναι θέμα επιλογής).

(2) Ακόμη χειρότερα, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχει αποδειχτεί ότι το νέο φυτό διώχνει το παλιό (με φυσική μεταφορά σπόρων κλπ) ακόμη και αν ο αγρότης δεν έχει επιλέξει καν να το σπείρει, με αποτέλεσμα να εξαναγκαστεί να γίνει πελάτης χωρίς να αποτελεί επιλογή του.

(3) Πολύ σοβαρή ένσταση είναι, κτγμ, και αυτή που αφορά τις γενικότερες ισορροπίες στη φύση και τη διατροφική αλυσίδα. Ένας σπόρος ενισχυμένος εναντίον του εντόμου Χ π.χ. είναι μεν πιο αποδοτικός, αλλά ενδεχομένως εξαφανίζει το έντομο Χ που αποτελεί τροφή κάποιου πτηνού Π ή αφήνει χώρο δράσης για το ανταγωνιστικό έντομο Υ που είναι επιβλαβές για άλλη καλλιέργεια κ.λπ. Με τη φυσική επιλογή η μεταβολή δεν είναι τόσο ραγδαία, άρα τα συστήματα βρίσκουν χρόνο να ισορροπήσουν, π.χ. το πτηνό Π να εισαγάγει στη διατροφή του και το έντομο Υ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Δόκτωρ, εσύ ενίστασαι στην εισαγωγή γενετικά τροποποιημένων καλλιεργειών, ενώ η Paradiper_Du ζήτησε την απαγόρευση εισαγωγής γενετικά τροποποιημένων τροφίμων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Από πού προκύπτουν τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα; Δεν προκύπτουν από γενετικά τροποποιημένες καλλιέργειες; 

(Και η Αλεξάνδρα στο ίδιο θέμα επιχειρηματολογεί, στις καλλιέργειες.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Έστω ότι μια χώρα έχει παραγάγει gmo μπανάνες — τις εισάγεις στην Ελλάδα ή όχι; Η Paradiper_Du λέει όχι. Εγώ ρώτησα γιατί όχι. Τι δεν έχω κάνει κατανοητό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Κατανοητή είναι η ερώτησή σου και η απάντησή μου εισάγει στη συζήτηση τον προβληματισμό της προέλευσης από γενετικά τροποποιημένη καλλιέργεια ως πιθανό επιχείρημα υπέρ του όχι (προσωπικά, βρίσκομαι στο «δεν γνωρίζω»). Τι δεν είναι κατανοητό σε αυτό; Δεν ελέγχεις στο εμπόριο την προέλευση των αγαθών, τον τρόπο παραγωγής (π.χ. το θέμα της παιδικής και της καταναγκαστικής εργασίας), τις πρώτες ύλες (π.χ. μελαμίνες στο γάλα), τη δίκαιη διακίνηση (π.χ. πρωτοβουλίες fair trade) κ.λπ.;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ελέγχεις στο εμπόριο την προέλευση των αγαθών, τον τρόπο παραγωγής (π.χ. το θέμα της παιδικής και της καταναγκαστικής εργασίας), τη δίκαιη διακίνηση (π.χ. πρωτοβουλίες fair trade) κ.λπ.;


Με δουλεύεις, φαίνεται. Εσύ όταν αγοράζεις μπανάνες ή κακάο λχ, γνωρίζεις πώς παράχθηκαν εκεί όπου παράχθηκαν, αν πείνασε κόσμος επειδή δεν καλλιεργείται στα χωράφια εκείνα κάτι για να φάει ο τοπικός πληθυσμός, αν τα προϊόντα μαζεύτηκαν από παιδικά χέρια κλπ; Ή όλα τα made in China που 'χεις σπίτι ξέρεις πώς πήραν τη μορφή του προϊόντος με την οποία τα αγόρασες;
Το μόνο που ελέγχουμε είναι η σύσταση και τυχόν περιεχόμενα (πχ τοξικά χρώματα, απαγορευμένα φυτοφάρμακα κττ) που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν — και ακριβώς επ' αυτού αναρωτιέμαι: πώς θα αποκλείσουμε επί τη βάσει αυτού τα gmo;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Zaz, προφανώς έχεις δίκιο με τα αντιπαραδείγματά σου, αλλά κι εγώ έγραψα ότι η θέση μου είναι «δεν γνωρίζω». Το ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα όπου συγκρούονται συμφέροντα με τρόπο ώστε η λύση τους να γίνεται δυσεύρετη και πολυδάπανη δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σηκώνουμε τα χέρια ψηλά. Άλλωστε (και) γι' αυτό πληρώνουμε ειδικούς και εκλέγουμε βουλευτές και ενημερωνόμαστε όσο μπορούμε --και μη γελάς, γιατί σε βλέπω. :)

Προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε από πού προέρχεται ένα συγκεκριμένο προϊόν, αλλά μπορούμε να ζητάμε από τους πολιτικούς ηγέτες να επιμένουν να τηρούνται βασικοί κανόνες εργασίας από τους εμπορικούς εταίρους ή να επισημαίνουμε ποιες εταιρείες δεν ακολουθούν ορθές πρακτικές κλπ. --και μη γελάς, γιατί σε βλέπω. :) Κατά πόσο είναι λυσιτελή αυτά τα πράγματα, επίσης αποτελεί θέμα συζήτησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ελέγχεις στο εμπόριο την προέλευση των αγαθών, τον τρόπο παραγωγής (π.χ. το θέμα της παιδικής και της καταναγκαστικής εργασίας), τις πρώτες ύλες (π.χ. μελαμίνες στο γάλα), τη δίκαιη διακίνηση (π.χ. πρωτοβουλίες fair trade) κ.λπ.;


Για το αν υπάρχουν μελαμίνες στο γάλα, προφανώς και πρέπει να ελέγχονται όλα τα τρόφιμα και γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες. Αλλά σοβαρά τώρα, όταν αγοράζεις κάτι στο σουπερμάρκετ ή στην κινέζικη αγορά της γειτονιάς σου ή ακόμα και στο ακριβό μαγαζί του Κολωνακίου με τα επώνυμα ρούχα, ελέγχεις ποτέ το θέμα παιδικής και καταναγκαστικής εργασίας ή το fair trade; Αν υποπέσει κάτι στην αντίληψή σου για κάποια εταιρεία, πιθανόν την επόμενη φορά να μην ξαναγοράσεις το συγκεκριμένο επώνυμο προϊόν, αλλά πόσο συχνά βασίζεις τις επιλογές σου σ' αυτά τα κριτήρια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Άλεξ, απάντησα ήδη στον Ζαζ ακριβώς στο ίδιο ερώτημα. :)

Για το δεύτερο (πόσο συχνά αγοράζω) η μοναδική έντιμη απάντηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι «όσο πιο συχνά μπορώ».


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 12, 2015)

(Εισαγωγή και καλλιέργεια εννοείται).

Διότι:

Καθολική απαγόρευση χρήσης και καλλιέργειας γενετικά μεταλλαγμένων προϊόντων
*Το πρόγραμμα αγροτικής πολιτικής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (18.02.2014)*

Τάσος Κουράκης: Να ληφθούν ισχυρά μέτρα ενάντια στα μεταλλαγμένα, στη συνάντηση των Υπουργών Περιβάλλοντος της Ε.Ε. (27/11/2008)

Ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και συντονιστής θεμάτων Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων της Κ.Ο. του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Ευάγγελος Αποστόλου, έκανε την ακόλουθη δήλωση για τα μεταλλαγμένα τρόφιμα που έρχονται στο πιάτο μας με πρόταση της ελληνικής προεδρίας στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ... (10 Ιουνίου 2014)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2015)

Όχι δηλαδή ότι εκφράζεις προσωπική άποψη, Paradiper, απλώς μας θυμίζεις τι έχει δεσμευτεί να κάνει ο Σύριζα. Λάθος καταλάβαμε.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 12, 2015)

Έτερον εκάτερον. Και η δική μου θέση είναι πολύ επιφυλακτική απέναντι στα γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα. Για δύο λόγους:


ότι αντιβαίνουν στην αρχή της προφύλαξης, που ισχύει για τρόφιμα και φάρμακα (καθότι επηρεάζουν άμεσα τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό). Η αρχή της προφύλαξης λέει ότι προτού αποδοθεί στην κατανάλωση ένα τέτοιο προϊόν πρέπει να εξαντληθεί κάθε προσπάθεια ώστε να αποδειχθεί ότι δεν υπάρχουν ανεπιθύμητες επιδράσεις (όχι δηλαδή να περιμένουμε να τις εντοπίσουμε μετά τη χρήση του προϊόντος).
ότι βλάπτουν την υπέρτατη αρχή της βιοποικιλότητας (αυτήν που περιγράφει με συντομία ο Δόκτωρ).
Και επιπλέον, δίπλα στους βιολογικούς, κι ένας κοινωνικός λόγος:

ότι εμπορευματοποιεί κάτι που ανήκει στα κοινά αγαθά
Επειδή οι γνώσεις μου στη βιολογία είναι του μέσου ανθρώπου, θα με ευχαριστούσε να μου εξηγούσατε, οι βιολόγοι, αν, πού και γιατί έχω άδικο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Και να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου η εισαγωγή γενετικά τροποποιημένων τροφίμων.


Διάβαζα πρόσφατα στα νέα της ΕΕ ότι επειδή αυτό το θέμα είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τους πολίτες των κρατών-μελών και επειδή η κοινοτική νομοθεσία δεν είναι τόσο αυστηρή όσο θα ήθελαν, η ΕΕ πρόκειται να δώσει στα κράτη μέλη το ελεύθερο να έχουν όσο αυστηρή νομοθεσία θέλουν, αρκεί να τηρούνται τα κοινοτικά ελάχιστα όρια. Εδώ βέβαια δεν έχουμε καταφέρει καν τους αγρότες να κάνουν σωστή χρήση των φυτοφαρμάκων και να μην καταλήγουν στο νερό που πίνουμε, οπότε τι σας λέω τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Και η δική μου θέση είναι πολύ επιφυλακτική απέναντι στα γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα. Για δύο λόγους:
> 
> 
> ότι αντιβαίνουν στην αρχή της προφύλαξης, που ισχύει για τρόφιμα και φάρμακα (καθότι επηρεάζουν άμεσα τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό). Η αρχή της προφύλαξης λέει ότι προτού αποδοθεί στην κατανάλωση ένα τέτοιο προϊόν πρέπει να εξαντληθεί κάθε προσπάθεια ώστε να αποδειχθεί ότι δεν υπάρχουν ανεπιθύμητες επιδράσεις (όχι δηλαδή να περιμένουμε να τις εντοπίσουμε μετά τη χρήση του προϊόντος).
> ...


Για το πρώτο, υποτίθεται ότι αυτό είναι κάτι που πάντα το επιδιώκουμε. Και υπάρχουν κανόνες για το πώς αυτό ελέγχεται.
Για το δεύτερο, υποθέτω ότι είσαι κατά της γεωργίας (και των αγροτικών εκμεταλλεύσεων) γενικότερα.
Για το τρίτο, εννοείς τον σπόρο; Κανείς δεν σου απαγορεύει να σπέρνεις κάτι άλλο. Απλώς τον σπόρο αυτόν τον αγοράζεις κάθε χρόνο, όπως θα αγόραζες και τα φυτοφάρμακα και τα λιπάσματα. Το γιατί να είναι μονοπώλιο (λέγε με Μονσάντο); Ε, ας ξεκινήσουν κι άλλοι να κάνουν έρευνες στον χώρο, ας μπουν δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι και κρατικά ή μη-εμπορικά ερευνητικά κέντρα, για να απλωθεί το φάσμα των επιλογών των καλλιεργητών, να πέσει η εξάρτηση και οι τιμές.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Αν μας βγάλω εκτός θέματος, θα μας μετακινήσω. 


Alexandra said:


> Για το αν υπάρχουν μελαμίνες στο γάλα, προφανώς και πρέπει να ελέγχονται όλα τα τρόφιμα και γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες. Αλλά σοβαρά τώρα, όταν αγοράζεις κάτι στο σουπερμάρκετ ή στην κινέζικη αγορά της γειτονιάς σου ή ακόμα και στο ακριβό μαγαζί του Κολωνακίου με τα επώνυμα ρούχα, ελέγχεις ποτέ το θέμα παιδικής και καταναγκαστικής εργασίας ή το fair trade; Αν υποπέσει κάτι στην αντίληψή σου για κάποια εταιρεία, πιθανόν την επόμενη φορά να μην ξαναγοράσεις το συγκεκριμένο επώνυμο προϊόν, αλλά πόσο συχνά βασίζεις τις επιλογές σου σ' αυτά τα κριτήρια;


Γι' αυτό υπάρχει έντονη (αλλά όχι γενικευμένη) πίεση προς τις εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στους πιο ύποπτους, ας πούμε, κλάδους να γράφουν ότι είναι slave free τα προϊόντα τους. Ειδάλλως, αγοράζεις fair trade ή προϊόντα που παράγονται σε χώρες όπου υπάρχουν έλεγχοι - όσο μπορείς. Και δεν αγοράζεις φράουλες Μανωλάδας (που μετά το αίσχος το προπέρσινο έχουν μετονομαστεί σε «Ηλείας»).

Λίνκοι:
http://www.slavefreechocolate.org/
http://www.free2work.org/
http://goodweave.org/about/child_labor_free_rugs


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2015)

Φράουλες δεν έχω ξαναγοράσει μετά από το αίσχος της Μανωλάδας, αλλά ομολογουμένως, αν δεν πέσει στην αντίληψή μου κάτι κραυγαλέο, καταναλώνω εισαγόμενα προϊόντα χωρίς να πολυασχολούμαι αν είναι fair trade ή όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Γι' αυτό υπάρχει έντονη (αλλά όχι γενικευμένη) πίεση προς τις εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στους πιο ύποπτους, ας πούμε, κλάδους να γράφουν ότι είναι slave free τα προϊόντα τους. Ειδάλλως, αγοράζεις fair trade ή προϊόντα που παράγονται σε χώρες όπου υπάρχουν έλεγχοι - όσο μπορείς. Και δεν αγοράζεις φράουλες Μανωλάδας (που μετά το αίσχος το προπέρσινο έχουν μετονομαστεί σε «Ηλείας»).


Δεν είπε κανείς ότι λείπουν οι επιλογές (για όσους ψάχνονται) — είπαμε ότι μέχρι στιγμής αυτά αφήνονται στην πρωτοβουλία του ατόμου και τα κράτη (πέρα ίσως από κάποια ευχολόγια, προς το παρόν) δεν έχουν απαγορεύσει την εισαγωγή τέτοιων προϊόντων. Κι όλοι/ες χαιρόμαστε όταν βρίσκουμε ένα μπλουζάκι με 9,99€...:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα είναι σε προϊόντα όπως η σοκολάτα, ο καφές και οι μπανάνες, όπου χρησιμοποιούνται παιδιά (σας έχω πει ότι είχα διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο της ILO για το θέμα κάποτε και είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη για μεγάλο διάστημα μετά; ) και όπου οι εταιρείες αρνούνται συνήθως να δηλώσουν την προέλευση των προϊόντων τους. Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα προϊόντα δίκαιου εμπορίου είναι συνήθως πολύ πιο ακριβά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα προϊόντα δίκαιου εμπορίου είναι συνήθως πολύ πιο ακριβά.


Εμ, αυτό είναι το βασικό πρόβλημα της παγκοσμιοποίησης.
Οι πρωτοκοσμικοί χάσαμε τα πλεονεκτήματα της αποικιοκρατίας...:devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι σε προϊόντα όπως η σοκολάτα, ο καφές και οι μπανάνες, όπου χρησιμοποιούνται παιδιά (σας έχω πει ότι είχα διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο της ILO για το θέμα κάποτε και είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη για μεγάλο διάστημα μετά; ) και όπου οι εταιρείες αρνούνται συνήθως να δηλώσουν την προέλευση των προϊόντων τους.


Και είναι πρώτη ύλη για πλήθος άλλα προϊόντα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (1) Τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το φυτό είναι στείρο (ο αγρότης δεν μπορεί να συγκεντρώσει σπόρο και να ξαναφυτέψει) με αποτέλεσμα την εξάρτησή του πλέον από τη βιομηχανία παραγωγής των σπόρων του γονιδίου (μέχρι εδώ, λες έστω, είναι θέμα επιλογής).



Αυτό εν πολλοίς συμβαίνει και με τα μη γενετικά τροποποιημένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα προϊόντα δίκαιου εμπορίου είναι συνήθως πολύ πιο ακριβά.



Όχι μόνο. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το ότι είναι πιο ακριβά έχει από μικρή ως μηδενική σχέση με τα έσοδα του παραγωγού. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να ελέγχει πόσα από τα έξτρα χρήματα καταλήγουν στον παραγωγό, ενώ στις περιπτώσεις που έχουν ελεγχθεί, για σχετικές μελέτες, έχουν βρεθεί ποσοστά της τάξης από 1% ως 15%.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εδώ βέβαια δεν έχουμε καταφέρει καν τους αγρότες να κάνουν σωστή χρήση των φυτοφαρμάκων και να μην καταλήγουν στο νερό που πίνουμε, οπότε τι σας λέω τώρα.


E ναι βέβαια, τα gmo είναι το πρόβλημα...
http://journal.publications.chestnet.org/article.aspx?articleid=1083031
https://books.google.gr/books?id=tf...epage&q=pesticide poisoning in Greece&f=false
www.neakriti.gr/?page=newsdetail&DocID=1238859
www.cretalive.gr/opinions/view/h-krhtikh-diatrofh-h-swmatikh-askhsh-kai-h-eklogikeush-chrhshs-lipasmatwn-k/248643
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969714010924
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0959804901001599


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2015)

Παρένθεση: το ζήτημα της ένδυσης έιναι άλλο, Ζαζ. Όταν βρίσκεις μπλουζάκι με 9.99, χαίρεσαι φυσικά. Αλλά το ζήτημα είναι ότι το ίδιο μπλουζάκι θα μπορούσε να έχει φτιαχτεί σε δυτική χώρα, με όλες τις εγγυήσεις και με κανονικούς μισθούς ΚΑΙ με την ίδια τιμή. Απλά τότε η εταιρία που το φτιάχνει θα είχε μικρότερα κέρδη. Αν το δούμε με παραδείγματα, ο ιδρυτής της Ιντιτέξ (που ντύνει όλη την Ελλάδα και πολλές άλλες χώρες) δεν θα είχε $70 δισ. περιουσία, θα ήταν απλά ένας πολύ πλούσιος κύριος. Κλείνει η παρένθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Με την ίδια τιμή; Ούτε με σφαίρες!


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2015)

Πόσο νομίζεις ότι κοστίζει το φανελλάκι των 9.99; Άντε να κοστίζει 0.50 υλικά και ραφή. Τα εργοστάσια φτιάχνουν χιλιάδες τέτοια τη μέρα. Ειδικά τα μακώ χρειάζονται το πολύ δυο λεπτά το καθένα, αφού οι μηχανές που τα φτιάχνουν δουλεύουν σχεδόν από μόνες τους. 
Επίσης, ο λόγος που έχουμε γεμίσει outlet είναι γιατί πολλές εταιρίες φτιάχνουν προϊόντα τους για να πουληθούν έτσι. Διάβαζα ότι η Ralph Lauren πουλάει το 80% της παραγωγής της με αυτό τον τρόπο. Έτσι διατηρεί τη φίρμα στα κανονικά της μαγαζιά, ενώ η πραγματική τιμή είναι πιο κοντά στην τιμή του outlet (στο οποίο φυσικά πουλάει με κέρδος). Και χαίρεται ο άλλος που βρήκε φίρμα με 9,99 και νομίζει ότι είναι ευκαιρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Προς επίρρωση των περί μπλουζακίων ευρωπαϊκής κατασκευής (είχα ασχοληθεί κάποτε με επιμέλεια ολόκληρου ειδικού πονήματος):

Trigema, 100% made in Germany

(Του ιδιοκτήτη του αρκεί να είναι απλώς πλούσιος...)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Να προσθέσω ότι και ο κύριος Ίντιτεξ έχει ρούχα φτιαγμένα στην Ισπανία, που δεν είναι ακριβότερα από τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Σωστό, αν και θα μπορούσε να πει κανεις ότι τη διαφορά κόστους την απορροφά η υπόλοιπη παραγωγη εκτός Ισπανίας. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως περί φανελακιών Γερμανίας: 24 ευρώ ακούγεται ίσως πολύ, αλλά πριν μερικά χρόνια πήρα των πέντε λιρών του Μαρξ & Σπένσερ, που ήταν τα πιο φτηνά της αγοράς στο ΗΒ, που ήταν 100% βαμβάκι, και ήταν μέτριας ποιότητας. Πολύ κοντά (κόβοντας δέκα πόντους γλυτώνεις πολύ ύφασμα και τα μακό ίσα που μπαίνουν στο παντελόνι ένα δάχτυλο) και ξεχείλωναν μετά από μερικά πλυσίματα. Τελικά πήρα κάτι μακό προς 20 λίραι στις εκπτώσεις από ακριβό μαγαζί και βρήκα την υγειά μου. Όσο για του Μ&S, πλέον έχει καταργήσει το 100% βαμβάκι, είναι λεπτά τόσο που στην κρεμάστρα βλέπεις από μέσα τους κλπ., και τώρα έχουν 10.

Και κάτι που είχα γράψει πριν και το έσβησα:
Χτες κοίταζα κάτι ρούχα φτιαγμένα εδώ στο Λονδίνο (όχι απλά ΗΒ, στην πόλη που οι εργαζόμενοι παίρνουν επίδομα διαβίωσης στο μισθό τους). Τιμές φυσιολογικές έως χαμηλές. Μου έλεγαν ότι δοκίμασαν Κίνα αλλά δεν τους άρεσε το ότι δεν είχαν έλεγχο στην παραγωγή και στην ποιότητα. Την επιχείρηση έχουν Κύπριοι (δεν το ήξερα όταν μπήκα στο μαγαζί). 
Μετά, για τους θεατές του The Good Wife, μια από τις εταιρίες που ντύνει πολύ συχνά την πρωταγωνίστρια είναι αγγλική, έδρα Λονδίνο, δύο μαγαζιά. Παραγωγή στο Λονδίνο, κι αυτό το ξέρω σίγουρα γιατί δεν είχαν κάτι στο νούμερό μου και το έφτιαξαν παραγγελία, το είχα σε μια βδομάδα. Δεν είναι φτηνοί, αλλά δεν είναι και απλησίαστοι (τα Ράλφ Λόρεν που φτιάχνονται στην Ασία είναι πιο ακριβά στην κανονική τους τιμή). Δεν ξέρω αν τώρα, που έγιναν πιο γνωστοί με το σίριαλ, αλλάξουν. 

Και φυσικά μέχρι το 2000 έμενα κοντά στο εργοστάσιο της Μπέρμπερι κι έχω σακάκι Μπέρμπερι που το πήρα πέντε λίρες κλπ. κλπ. Μετά μεταφέρθηκε η παραγωγή στην Ασία κι οι τιμές ανέβηκαν από απλησίαστες σε αστρονομικές. Και το παλιό εργοστάσιο έγινε άουτλετ της κακιάς ώρας, δεν έχει τίποτα κάτω από τριψήφιο, ούτε τις ομπρέλες που τα παλιά χρόνια τις δίνανε έτσι. 
Ομοίως, τις τσάντες Μάλμπερι τις φτιάχνανε στο ΗΒ. Πριν δέκα χρόνια μεταφέρανε την παραγωγή στην Τουρκία και διπλασίασαν τις τιμές. Νομίζω τώρα έχουν φύγει και από την Τουρκία. 

Αλλά μιλάμε για μεταλλαγμένα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Είναι απίστευτο πόσο έχουν διευρυνθεί οι γνώσεις μου σ' αυτό το φόρουμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Για να κλείσω το θέμα, ορίστε εδώ ο ιστότοπος αντίστοιχης γνωστής ελληνικής εταιρείας. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω πού κατασκευάζει τα προϊόντα της.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2015)

Παιδιά, καλή κι άγια η παρένθεση για τα ρούχα (για την οποία άλλωστε εγώ είμαι υπεύθυνος), αλλά με την περιπτωσιολογία χάνεται το ζητούμενο εδώ — το οποίο είναι ότι για υποκειμενικούς ή αντικειμενικούς λόγους η βιομηχανία (ένδυσης, τροφίμων κ.ά.) ολοκληρώνει ένα μέρος της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας σε χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός στα εργασιακά δικαιώματα ή/και στην αποχή απ' την εκμετάλλευση των παιδιών ή άλλων μειονεκτικών ομάδων ή/και στους κανόνες υγείας ή ό,τι άλλο. Η δική μου επισήμανση είναι ότι ο καταναλωτής από μόνος του και με δική του πρωτοβουλία και με τα δικά του μέσα σπάνια (αν ποτέ) θα κάτσει ν' αξιολογήσει (και μάλιστα αντικειμενικά και με πλήρη στοιχεία — τα οποία σπανιότατα θα βρίσκονται στη διάθεσή του) όλες αυτές τις παραμέτρους για να τις συνυπολογίσει στις αγοραστικές του αποφάσεις. Πιο εύκολο είναι να παρασυρθεί αν εκείνη τη στιγμή υπάρχει κάτι στην επικαιρότητα που είναι υπέρ ή κατά κάποιου παραγωγού ή βιομηχανίας, ή/και αν τύχει να γίνεται κάποια έξυπνη προωθητική κίνηση υπέρ ενός ντεμέκ πιο ευαισθητοποιημένου τρόπου παραγωγής, διακίνησης ή εμπορίας.

Για τα ρούχα, επειδή γράφτηκαν διάφορα: Ο λόγος που είπα ότι δεν το παίρνεις ούτε με σφαίρες στα 9,99€ αν όλα είναι βάσει των ιδανικών προτύπων είναι απλός: τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω κάποια σχετικά κόστη. Προτού λοιπόν πείτε «μα, βρήκα ένα μπλουζάκι εντόπιας κατασκευής κάποτε σε τέτοια τιμή», σας καλώ να κάνετε τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς σας. Πρώτα απ' όλα, μην μένετε μόνο στο τελευταίο στάδιο της κατασκευής, αλλά ξεκινήστε κανονικά, απ' την αρχή: Προμηθευτείτε βαμβάκι από Έλληνες παραγωγούς που το καλλιεργούν βιολογικά και δεν το συλλέγουν χρησιμοποιώντας ανήλικους ή κακοπληρωμένους μετανάστες. Προμηθευτείτε τα όποια απαραίτητα συνθετικά από πρωτοκοσμικούς παραγωγούς που δεν τα βγάζουν υπεργολαβικά στον τρίτο κόσμο. Και μετά κατασκευάστε τα εδώ, έχοντας πληρώσει ό,τι χρειάζεται για να βγάλετε κανονική άδεια εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας, έχοντας αγοράσει τον εξοπλισμό σας, και πληρώνοντας κανονικά το προσωπικό και όλα τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα λειτουργίας (ρεύμα, συντήρηση εξοπλισμού, μεταφορικά, αποθηκευτικά κ.ά.) και λοιπά βάρη (φορολογικά κ.ά.). Κατόπιν βρείτε ένα κατάστημα στο εμπορικό κέντρο της Αθήνας ή σε mall ή shop-in-a-shop σε department store, πληρώνετέ το κανονικά, δώστε χρήματα για προβολή και διαφήμιση, και πληρώνετε επίσης και το απασχολούμενο προσωπικό με βάση την τρέχουσα νομοθεσία. Το κέρδος σας πρέπει να προκύπτει από αυτά τα “ηθικής προέλευσης” μπλουζάκια αποκλειστικά και μόνο, διότι δεν έχετε την πολυτέλεια να κάνετε μουαγιέν από άλλα είδη σας που 'χουν πολύ υψηλότερο περιθώριο κέρδους (όπως κάνει λχ η Zara με τα μπλουζάκια που 'πε η Palavra). Αν τα κάνετε όλα αυτά και βγάζετε τιμή πώλησης κάτω από δεκάευρο το μπλουζάκι, δείξτε μου το business plan να μπω συνέταιρος.

Κι επειδή κι ο υποφαινόμενος έχει κάποια σχέση ειδικά με τα μπλουζάκια, επειδή για καιρό αναζητούσαμε κι ελέγχαμε όλες τις δυνητικές πηγές προμήθειας απλών μονόχρωμων tees για αδελφή επιχείρηση, να σας πω ότι είναι ασύλληπτα δύσκολο να βρεις σταθερή, αποδεκτή και προβλέψιμη ποιότητα σε συμφέρουσα τιμή. Τελικά φτάσαμε να έχουμε ως μοναδικές εναλλακτικές το Πακιστάν και το Μπαγκλαντές. Και μην νομίζετε ότι πέφταμε εύκολα κάτω απ' τα τεσσεράμισι ευρώ, έπρεπε να πάρουμε ολόκληρο κοντέινερ για κάπου στα τριάμισι — και αν, και χίλες δυο προϋποθέσεις. Αν τώρα αυτά τα θέλεις για στάμπες ή άλλο δημιουργικό, και έχεις κανονικά εργατικά (παραγωγής), προβολή, εγκατάσταση, λειτουργικά, φορολογικά, μισθοδοσία (πώλησης), να δούμε παίδες πόσο σάς βγαίνει εσάς η συνολική κοστολόγηση...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2015)

Εγώ ήθελα να γυρίσω την κουβέντα στα μεταλλαγμένα, και να πω το εξής: αν και πράγματι δεν έχουν υπάρξει ως τώρα μελέτες που να αξιολογούν στο έπακρο τυχόν επιπτώσεις στην ανθρώπινη υγεία από τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα, ο άνθρωπος κάνει ανάλογες μεταλλάξεις στη φύση πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια πριν την αμφιλεγόμενη (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) Μονσάντο. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα το ότι στα κυκλαδονήσια, π.χ., οι λεμονιές και οι πορτοκαλιές είναι στην πραγματικότητα νερατζιές: τα δέντρα μπολιάζονται επειδή έχουν καλύτερο και πιο ανθεκτικό ριζικό σύστημα. 

(Και να μου πει η SBE ποια είναι η εταιρεία που ντύνει την Good Wife :))


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2015)

Και μετά θα ξαναγυρίσω την κουβέντα στα ρούχα και θα πω ότι υπάρχουν μπλουζάκια με 10 ευρώ επειδή εμείς εδώ στη Δύση θέλουμε να έχουμε πολλά από τα πάντα. Αν μας ικανοποιούσε μια πιο λιτή ζωή, θα μπορούσαμε αντί για 5 μπλουζάκια των 10 να αγοράζουμε ένα των 50, καλύτερης ποιότητας και εγχώριο, και να το κρατάμε μέχρι να λιώσει, όπως παλιά. Εμείς όμως -ιδίως στην Ελλάδα- έχουμε σπεύσει να υιοθετήσουμε καταναλωτικές συνήθειες τις οποίες δεν είχαμε τις «χρυσές εποχές» που πολλοί αναπολούν και στις οποίες κανείς τους δε θα ήθελε να επιστρέψει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Αν κρατάς όμως ένα μπλουζάκι όπως παλιά, μέχρι να λιώσει, ή ένα ψυγείο 30 χρόνια, όπως παλιά, τι θα παράγουν και τι θα πουλάνε τα εργοστάσια του τρίτου κόσμου για να ανέβει το επίπεδο ζωής των κατοίκων τους; Δεν είμαστε πια 2-3 δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι στον πλανήτη αλλά 7, με αυξητική τάση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2015)

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς «να ανέβει το επίπεδο». Γιατί η υπερπαραγωγή και η υπερκατανάλωση δεν είναι οικολογικά βιώσιμες εναλλακτικές για τον πλανήτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Το δικό τους επίπεδο, φυσικά. Υπάρχουν πολλά στάδια να βελτιώσεις τη ζωή σου (και τη ζωή των κατοίκων της χώρας σου) όταν ζεις με 2-3 δολάρια την ημέρα πριν αρχίσει να σε απασχολεί η βιωσιμότητα του πλανήτη. 

Αυτή είναι άλλωστε η μεγαλύτερη αντιπαράθεση που επαναλαμβάνεται σε όλα τα παγκόσμια συνέδρια για την υπερθέρμανση κλπ. «Εσείς καλά διαλύσατε τον πλανήτη για να φτάσετε το σημερινό επίπεδο ζωής σας, οι δικοί μας θα μένουν στις τρώγλες;»


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς «να ανέβει το επίπεδο». Γιατί η υπερπαραγωγή και η υπερκατανάλωση δεν είναι οικολογικά βιώσιμες εναλλακτικές για τον πλανήτη.



Εξαρτάται τι είναι οι πρώτες ύλες και τι περιλαμβάνει ο κύκλος παραγωγής.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Palavra said:


> (Και να μου πει η SBE ποια είναι η εταιρεία που ντύνει την Good Wife :))


Η μία απο τις πολλές, αυτή που αναφερόμουν εγώ, είναι αυτή εδώ. Ο ενδυματολόγος του σίριαλ έκανε μια συνεργασία και έφτιαξε μερικά ρούχα με αυτή την εταιρία πέρσι. 
Οι άλλες είναι Akris, Escada, Armani, απ' όσο θυμάμαι πρόχειρα. 
Η Κριστίν Μπαράνσκι από την άλλη στο σίριαλ φοράει πιο κλασικά, κυρίως Βαλεντίνο κλπ. 
Για λεπτομέρειες για όλα τα αμερικάνικα σίριαλ, worn on tv και παρεμφερή σάιτ (παρακολουθώ κυρίως το ντύσιμο στο The Good Wife και στο Revenge, που τώρα τελείωσε, αλλά σε αυτό ο ενδυματολόγος έπαιρνε τα ρούχα και τα άλλαζε, κόντευε, στένευε, άλλαζε τα μανίκια κλπ., ενώ στο Good Wife δεν τα πολυαλλάζουν).


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Ζαζ, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι συζητούσαμε γιατί δεν γίνεται να πουλήσει ο Έλληνας το ελληνικής ραφής 9,99, αλλά το αντίθετο δεν είναι ότι θα το πουλήσει 99,99. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σου αποδείξαμε ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήσεις που πουλάνε σε λογικές τιμές προϊόντα κατασκευασμένα τοπικά. Φυσικά, αν οι επιχειρήσεις ονειρεύονται να γίνουν Forever21,* τότε κοιτάμε για άλλο επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο. 

Επίσης, δε νομίζω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει παραγωγή βάμβακα και λιναριού και μαλλιού για να ντύσει όλη τη χώρα, ούτε είναι άλλωστε αυτό το ζητούμενο, οπότε γιατί το αναφέρουμε; Εισαγωγές κάνουμε από τον καιρό των ΑΗΠ. 

*Αυτός ο ναός της πλαστικής πατσαβούρας και του νάιλον ξεσκονόπανου για ρούχο έχει ένα ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο: δεν έχει η επιχείρηση τίποτα. Όχι μόνο δεν έχει κατασκευή, όπως είναι το συνηθισμένο πια, αλλά έχει καταργήσει σχεδιαστές κλπ. Η εταιρία αγοράζει σχέδια από φοιτητές και ΕΕ της μόδας και αναθέτει την κατασκευή πατρόν, δειγμάτων και κανονικής παραγωγής με δημοπρασία. Έτσι έχει ξεπεράσει τη Νike, που έχει σχεδιαστήριο. Φυσικά αυτό το μοντέλο προϋποθέτει ότι όποιος επιλέγει τι θα αγοραστεί πρέπει να έχει πολύ καλή επίγνωση της αγοράς τους και να μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ενότητες και κολεξιόν από τυχαία σχέδια, και αυτό κάνουν (όχι πως το κάνουν πολύ καλά, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία).
Το ζήτημα για μένα δεν είναι ότι αυτή η επιχείρηση λειτουργεί με την εκμετάλλευση τόσων, τα ρούχα είναι φτηνά και φτηνιάρικα και είναι αναμενόμενο ότι κάποιος χάνει στο τέλος. Το ενοχλητικό είναι όταν τις ίδιες μεθόδους ακολουθούν και εταιρίες στο άλλο άκρο της μόδας, που μπορούν αν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Κι ένα τελευταίο για το Δόχτορα: ο Δούρος στην Πάτρα έχει εργοστάσιο. Ακόμα. Κι όπως αναφέρουν στον ισολογισμό τους, δίνουν την επιπλέον δουλειά σε φασονάδικα στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό. Αυτό σημαίνει κυρίως Βαλκάνια, νομίζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2015)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, Ζαζ, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι συζητούσαμε γιατί δεν γίνεται να πουλήσει ο Έλληνας το ελληνικής ραφής 9,99, αλλά το αντίθετο δεν είναι ότι θα το πουλήσει 99,99.


Πού είπα εγώ ότι το αντίθετο είναι πως θα το πουλήσει 99,99; Μην “καταρρίπτεις” επιχειρήματα που δεν τέθηκαν ποτέ. Είπα ότι βλέπουμε το 9,99 και χαιρόμαστε και το αγοράζουμε χωρίς να νοιαζόμαστε τι υπάρχει από πίσω (όπως κάνουμε και με τους καφέδες, τα κακάα, τις μπανάνες και τις φράουλές μας —για να μείνω εντός θέματος— χωρίς να ξέρουμε τις συνθήκες κάτω απ' τις οποίες φτάνουν στο ράφι μας) — και μόλις ακούσουμε τον εξαποδώ όρο GMO ξαφνικά σεληνιαζόμαστε. Ή αγοράζουμε το παγωτό, γρανίτα ή τούρτα με φράουλες και δεν ξέρουμε αν μαζεύτηκαν από τους σύγχρονους σκλάβους στη Μανωλάδα — αλλά μόλις ακούσουμε GMO αμέσως βγάζουμε αφρούς απ' το στόμα.
Και, για να σου θυμίσω τι έγινε, το δικό σου αντεπιχείρημα ήταν ότι: «το ζήτημα είναι ότι το ίδιο μπλουζάκι θα μπορούσε να έχει φτιαχτεί σε δυτική χώρα, με όλες τις εγγυήσεις και με κανονικούς μισθούς *ΚΑΙ με την ίδια τιμή*». Απέδειξα, νομίζω, ότι το «ίδια τιμή» είναι ανέφικτο. Μετά εσύ το βάφτισες «λογική τιμή». Μα, εγώ δεν είχα πει κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε διαφωνώ σε αυτό.



SBE said:


> Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σου αποδείξαμε ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήσεις που πουλάνε σε λογικές τιμές προϊόντα κατασκευασμένα τοπικά.


Δεν λέω κάτι άλλο εγώ, κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήσεις που πουλάνε προϊόντα κατασκευασμένα τοπικά σε *λογικές *τιμές — επαναλαμβάνω, η επιχειρηματολογία μου κατέρριψε το *9,99* για ένα μπλουζάκι *στην Ελλάδα με ενιαίους όρους ηθικής για όλη την αλυσίδα* (στην οποία περιλαμβάνονται και οι πρώτες ύλες). Το ότι η μηχανή βγάζει ένα μπλουζάκι σε δύο λεπτά με άμεσο κόστος παραγωγής μισό ευρώ το γνωρίζω κι εγώ — εκείνο που τόνισα και τονίζω είναι ότι αυτό το ποσό δεν λέει ολόκληρη την κοστολογική ιστορία για το μπλουζάκι. Αυτή η κουβέντα μου θυμίζει τις πλείστες περιπτώσεις όπου κάποιος απ' τους αναγνώστες μου έμαθε ότι ένα βιβλίο Α5 εφτά τυπογραφικά κοστίζει στην όφσετ χίλια ευρώ η χιλιάδα, και μετά έβγαινε και διατεινόταν ότι είναι κλοπή το να πουλιέται λιανική οχτώ ευρώ.
Όσο δε για το «τι λέω», το διατύπωσα όσο πιο ξεκάθαρα μπορούσα — ας το επαναλάβω άλλη μία: «Για υποκειμενικούς ή αντικειμενικούς λόγους η βιομηχανία (ένδυσης, τροφίμων κ.ά.) ολοκληρώνει ένα μέρος της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας σε χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός στα εργασιακά δικαιώματα ή/και στην αποχή απ' την εκμετάλλευση των παιδιών ή άλλων μειονεκτικών ομάδων ή/και στους κανόνες υγείας ή ό,τι άλλο. Η δική μου επισήμανση είναι ότι ο καταναλωτής από μόνος του και με δική του πρωτοβουλία και με τα δικά του μέσα σπάνια (αν ποτέ) θα κάτσει ν' αξιολογήσει (και μάλιστα αντικειμενικά και με πλήρη στοιχεία — τα οποία σπανιότατα θα βρίσκονται στη διάθεσή του) όλες αυτές τις παραμέτρους για να τις συνυπολογίσει στις αγοραστικές του αποφάσεις. Πιο εύκολο είναι να παρασυρθεί αν εκείνη τη στιγμή υπάρχει κάτι στην επικαιρότητα που είναι υπέρ ή κατά κάποιου παραγωγού ή βιομηχανίας, ή/και αν τύχει να γίνεται κάποια έξυπνη προωθητική κίνηση υπέρ ενός ντεμέκ πιο ευαισθητοποιημένου τρόπου παραγωγής, διακίνησης ή εμπορίας.»



SBE said:


> Επίσης, δε νομίζω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει παραγωγή βάμβακα και λιναριού και μαλλιού για να ντύσει όλη τη χώρα, ούτε είναι άλλωστε αυτό το ζητούμενο, οπότε γιατί το αναφέρουμε; Εισαγωγές κάνουμε από τον καιρό των ΑΗΠ.


Για δες λίγο καλύτερα τα στοιχεία σου: *www.cottoninc.com/corporate/Market-Data/MonthlyEconomicLetter/pdfs/English-pdf-charts-and-tables/World-Cotton-Production-Bales.pdf* Στο βαμβάκι η Ελλάδα κάνει εξαγωγές, αν δεν το γνώριζες. Στα αμνοερίφια (που μας δίνουν το μαλλί, για το οποίο όμως δεν έχουμε, λόγω κλίματος, τόσο μεγάλες ανάγκες) είμαστε τρίτοι στην ΕΕ (πίσω από Ισπανία και ΗΒ). Αλλά ακόμη κι εκεί που για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο αποφασίσει ένας παραγωγός να κάνει εισαγωγή την πρώτη ύλη του, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιες πρακτικές ακολουθήθηκαν εκεί κατά την παραγωγή του, αν ήταν GMO τα φυτά απ' όπου προήλθαν ή αν τάραξαν στα αντιβιοτικά τα εριοπαραγωγά ζώα κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το δικό τους επίπεδο, φυσικά. Υπάρχουν πολλά στάδια να βελτιώσεις τη ζωή σου (και τη ζωή των κατοίκων της χώρας σου) όταν ζεις με 2-3 δολάρια την ημέρα πριν αρχίσει να σε απασχολεί η βιωσιμότητα του πλανήτη.
> 
> Αυτή είναι άλλωστε η μεγαλύτερη αντιπαράθεση που επαναλαμβάνεται σε όλα τα παγκόσμια συνέδρια για την υπερθέρμανση κλπ. «Εσείς καλά διαλύσατε τον πλανήτη για να φτάσετε το σημερινό επίπεδο ζωής σας, οι δικοί μας θα μένουν στις τρώγλες;»



Πάντως, ντοκ, το ότι εμείς στη Δύση έχουμε καταφέρει να κάνουμε τον πλανήτη χάλια δεν είναι ικανό επιχείρημα για να συνεχίσουμε να τον κάνουμε μαζί με όλους τους υπόλοιπους. Η Κίνα, που έχει αποκτήσει ξαφνικά τα τελευταία χρόνια μεσαία τάξη και καταναλώνει Τόμι Χίλφιγκερ και τέτοια, καίει κάρβουνο αντί για πετρέλαιο και σε ορισμένες πόλεις της τον αέρα τον κόβεις με το μαχαίρι. Δεν είπα να μείνουμε στον αντίποδα «πατημένο χώμα αντί για πάτωμα» αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει πολύς μεσαίος χώρος προτού καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε τον πλανήτη εντελώς αβίωτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Τι εννοείς; Πώς θα τους το επιβάλλει αυτό η Δύση;

Ας σκεφτόμαστε ότι η κινέζικη μεσαία τάξη είναι 100-150 εκατομμύρια από το 1,5 δις ανθρώπων που βλέπουν και ζηλεύουν και θέλουν κι αυτοί μερίδιο ευημερίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2015)

Βρε παιδιά, η Κίνα σοσιαλιστική δεν είναι; Δεν θα έπρεπε λογικά να είναι πολύ ευκολότερο σε μια σοσιαλιστική χώρα να επιβάλλει το σωστό παντού; [/sarcasm]


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2015)

Ντοκ, ευημερία δεν σημαίνει καταναλωτισμός όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Άλλο νήμα αυτό... :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 14, 2015)

Σας παρακαλώ πολύ, ας αλλάξει κάποιος τον τίτλο του νήματος για να πάψω να μπαίνω κάθε φορά με ελπίδες ότι συζητάμε για τους GMO! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Σας παρακαλώ πολύ, ας αλλάξει κάποιος τον τίτλο του νήματος για να πάψω να μπαίνω κάθε φορά με ελπίδες ότι συζητάμε για τους GMO! :-D :-D :-D



Τι θες να τον κάνω; Τα γενετικώς τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα και η γενικώς τροποποιημένη συζήτηση;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 14, 2015)

Κάντο π.χ. «Η επίδραση της τεχνολογίας ανασυνδυασμένου DNA στην τιμή πώλησης και το κόστος παραγωγής των μπλουζακίων» :-D


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2015)

Εγώ λέω απλώς να μεταφερθούμε. 
Λοιπόν, κατάλαβα τώρα γιατί διαφωνήσαμε με το φανελάκι των 9.99 ΣΤΙΣ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ (γιατί εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα με το να λες βρίσκεις μπλούζα με 9,99, τώρα θα μου πεις ποιος είπε για εκπτώσεις; Ε, εντάξει, ένα μυαλό ...). 
Όταν έγραφα ότι μπορεί να φτιάξει κανείς εδώ κάτι στην ίδια τιμή στο μυαλό μου είχα υπόψη τα μακό που αγόρασα προς 25 το ένα, τα οποία ήταν φτιαγμένα στις Φιλιππίνες ή ξέρω γω πού. Αλλά με 25 το ένα μπορούν να το φτιάξουν και στην Ευρώπη. 
Τα Ραλφ Λόρεν, που τα ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, έχουν το μακό λίραι 65 (πριν μερικά χρόνια στο Σελφριτζις). Φτιαγμένα στο Βιετνάμ. Καλής ποιότητας βαμβάκι έμοιαζε, αλλά μου έμοιαζε με αισχροκέρδεια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Εσύ όταν αγοράζεις μπανάνες ή κακάο λχ, γνωρίζεις πώς παράχθηκαν εκεί όπου παράχθηκαν, αν πείνασε κόσμος επειδή δεν καλλιεργείται στα χωράφια εκείνα κάτι για να φάει ο τοπικός πληθυσμός, αν τα προϊόντα μαζεύτηκαν από παιδικά χέρια κλπ; Ή όλα τα made in China που 'χεις σπίτι ξέρεις πώς πήραν τη μορφή του προϊόντος με την οποία τα αγόρασες;
> Το μόνο που ελέγχουμε είναι η σύσταση και τυχόν περιεχόμενα (πχ τοξικά χρώματα, απαγορευμένα φυτοφάρμακα κττ) που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν — και ακριβώς επ' αυτού αναρωτιέμαι: πώς θα αποκλείσουμε επί τη βάσει αυτού τα gmo;





Palavra said:


> Γι' αυτό υπάρχει έντονη (αλλά όχι γενικευμένη) πίεση προς τις εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στους πιο ύποπτους, ας πούμε, κλάδους να γράφουν ότι είναι slave free τα προϊόντα τους. Ειδάλλως, αγοράζεις fair trade ή προϊόντα που παράγονται σε χώρες όπου υπάρχουν έλεγχοι - όσο μπορείς. Και δεν αγοράζεις φράουλες Μανωλάδας (που μετά το αίσχος το προπέρσινο έχουν μετονομαστεί σε «Ηλείας»).
> Λίνκοι:
> http://www.slavefreechocolate.org/
> http://www.free2work.org/
> http://goodweave.org/about/child_labor_free_rugs


Απέχοντας το _κακάο _ένα μόνο γράμμα απ' το πρόθημα _κακο-_, επιτρέπει να εκφράσουμε ευσύνοπτα την κατάσταση με τη σύγχρονη σκλαβιά στις φυτείες του: κακαουχίες, κακαοδαιμονία και κακαομεταχείριση... κακαοπαθημένα και κακαομοιριασμένα παιδιά...
Και οι λίνκοι για τη γενικευμένη κατάσταση σήμερα, που βρίσκεται πίσω από άπειρα προϊόντα τα οποία αγοράζουμε χωρίς δυνατότητα ιχνηλασιμότητας για την προέλευση των πρώτων υλών τους:

http://www.confectionerynews.com/Co...may-be-forced-into-West-African-cocoa-embargo
http://www1.american.edu/ted/chocolate-slave.htm
http://www.terry.ubc.ca/2013/11/26/child-slavery-the-bitter-truth-behind-the-chocolate-industry/
http://thecnnfreedomproject.blogs.c...d-slavery-and-chocolate-all-too-easy-to-find/


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2015)

Unhealthy Fixation
The war against genetically modified organisms is full of fearmongering, errors, and fraud. Labeling them will not make you safer.

Συγκλονιστικό άρθρο.


----------

